# MUA/Hair Stylist/Photog's Asst. Needed in Phoenix



## alysia56 (Jun 2, 2009)

Don't know if this is the right place to post this (I have that problem a lot). 

Basically, I'm looking for a MUA in the Phoenix (probably North Phoenix) area to help me out on a shoot currently scheduled for June 20th (very, very early in the day). I can give you examples of what we're going for, but I'm trying to span everything from pin-up to kind of hard-ass/goth-y/fashion. Does that make any sense? 

I CAN do my own make-up, but could always use help and input to get it just right. I can't do a gosh darn thing with my own hair, though, and it would be nice to have someone around to help with lighting and touch-ups. This would NOT be a paid gig, but you'd get credit and shots for your portfolio. 

If you're not available the day of, I wouldn't mind just getting together sometime over the next couple of weekends just to kind of play with stuff and get some ideas together. I have lots of my own make-up (MAC and otherwise), but simply feel that I have a hard time taking it to the level that would be necessary for a photo shoot. 

Any takers????


----------



## aeni (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm not available, but if you're on MM you can post a casting call there.  If you're willing to pay, you'll get a lot more interested artists.


----------



## alysia56 (Jun 4, 2009)

Aeni,

Yeah...I've thought about that.  Problem is, until I get these photos done, I don't have enough to form a port on MM.

And unfortunately, even if I WANTED to, I can't afford to pay at this point.  Long story short (I know you didn't ask, but it's on my mind), I had a very sudden and unexpected death in the family on Tuesday, and I'm trying to scrape together $468 for a plane ticket home for the funeral.  And to top it all off, my husband was granted a glorious $155 speeding ticket for doing 42 in the 25mph construction zone on Scottsdale Rd. yesterday morning on the way in to work.

So yeah....offering payment to anyone is simply not a possibility at this point.

Not just that, though.  I CAN do my own make-up, and I've done so for my husband's films in the past (he's a director).  I've just never done photography MU before and I'm freaking out a little bit...probably a shitload more than is necessary.  

But it happens.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks again for your input, though.  I appreciate it.


----------



## jonquilmua (May 19, 2012)

My name is Jonquil. I am interested in this endeavor.


----------



## ray1214 (Aug 29, 2012)

Gazprom company will shelve the Russia Barron branch  the gas fields because of soaring costs. The project was considered one of the most ambitious projects of the energy industry. This region contains up to 25% of the world not yet proven hydrocarbon resources.
Ray Ban


----------

